# Reuben Fatty with whole grain Dijon mustard



## dr k (May 10, 2013)

I started with the sauerkraut first because I wanted it cooked down to remove excess water.  I used two cans drained and rinsed.  I put a little olive oil in a pan with Caraway seeds and a couple of Bay leaves.  I added the sauerkraut after a few minutes of cooking the seeds and leaves.  In a separate pan I sautéed  an onion and a peeled shaved apple. 













0504131103.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 10, 2013






Mean while I rolled out a little over a pound of ground round to stick with the beef theme and spread out the corned beef like shredded string cheese.













0504131248.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 10, 2013






I folded the cut open zip lock bag back over the corned beef and rolled the corned beef into the meat to make a sort of meat fabric, keeping it in place during the roll. 













0504131251.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 10, 2013






I folded the bag back over the meat and flipped it over (corned beef side down.)  I figured this may get more smoke into the corned beef and may make it easier to spread the mustard on a smooth surface.













0504131309.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 10, 2013






The sauerkraut was cooked down with added sautéed onions and apple.  The apple pectin binds the sauerkraut together and adds sweetness.  Some people prefer the starch of a sliced  potato as a binder versus an apple to keep it more sour.  Don't forget to remove the Bay leaves before stuffing.













0504131220.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 10, 2013






On top of the whole grain mustard goes the Swiss cheese.













0504131319.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 10, 2013






I managed to use all the sauerkraut.













0504131323.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 10, 2013






I made the bacon weave (11 strips wide) on the other half of the open zip lock bag so when I get roll'n I don't have a transfer step.  There's plastic wrap after the zip lock bag so it rolls onto that and isn't picked up till the ends need twisting.













0504131326.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 10, 2013






Ready for the fridge to be smoked on the weekend.













0504131335.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 10, 2013






This one took 3 hours @ 225* & 325* for a half an hour to crisp the bacon on the Kamado Kooker.  I used Pear wood.













0508130136.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 10, 2013






I let it set up 20 minutes then sliced.  It was fantastic!













0508130139.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 10, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (May 10, 2013)

Delish!  Reuben is my fav sandwich!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## cricky101 (May 10, 2013)

That looks awesome!


----------



## savannahsmoker (May 10, 2013)

WOW, I want that and I want it now and we won't tell my Doctor.


----------

